# Redneck Archery Club



## Hunterrs (Dec 7, 2010)

Just wanted everyone to know how excited I am about the 2011 3D season. It is time to start shooting those tournament bows and getting ready for the New Year. In less than two months, we will be in Florida shooting at the first ASA pro-am of the year. Remember when you renew your ASA membership our club code is RAGA. 

RAC is moving this year. We will be a lot closer to I-75 (5 minutes from exit 205) in Griffin, and will be more accessible to shooters from all over the state. This new property will give us lots of more ways to set different courses. Really looking forward to seeing some good friends and enjoying the new season.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 7, 2010)

That'll definitely take some time off my trip. Looks like you'll have to put up with me more often. Cant wait to start !


----------



## hound dog (Dec 8, 2010)

bowanna said:


> That'll definitely take some time off my trip. Looks like you'll have to put up with me more often. Cant wait to start !



Well we will see you there then.


----------



## Rip Steele (Dec 8, 2010)

Makes my trip longer


----------



## hound dog (Dec 8, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> Makes my trip longer



Sorry but hope you still come see us.


----------



## passthru24 (Dec 10, 2010)

You guys could move to Russia and the RBO gang would still not come...lol..Ooops I mean would come,,,,lol,,,You guys know will be there, You can't get rid of us that easy.


----------



## hound dog (Dec 12, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> You guys could move to Russia and the RBO gang would still not come...lol..Ooops I mean would come,,,,lol,,,You guys know will be there, You can't get rid of us that easy.



Dang we tried. LOL


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 12, 2010)

I believe it will be closer to me too Jody....good.....


----------



## Illinoisbound (Dec 12, 2010)

We can't wait to get started.


----------



## hound dog (Dec 12, 2010)

alligood729 said:


> I believe it will be closer to me too Jody....good.....



Me too.


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey. Just curious is there an over 50 class? If not why?  Ya got to think outside of the box.


----------



## Hunterrs (Dec 12, 2010)

50 yards is our max Danny

Just kidding, no we don't have one.  As of right now, we are going to keep to two open classes, money and open trophy.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 12, 2010)

Danny Lockhart said:


> Hey. Just curious is there an over 50 class? If not why?  Ya got to think outside of the box.



I'm pretty sure ASA qualifiers will but the local clubs may not have the participation. Were so old its probably just you and me left.


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Dec 12, 2010)

bowanna said:


> I'm pretty sure ASA qualifiers will but the local clubs may not have the participation. Were so old its probably just you and me left.



Guess we will have to get together and shoot against each other.  Oh well.


----------



## hound dog (Dec 13, 2010)

bowanna said:


> I'm pretty sure ASA qualifiers will but the local clubs may not have the participation. Were so old its probably just you and me left.





Danny Lockhart said:


> Guess we will have to get together and shoot against each other.  Oh well.



Yall can start up.

The old Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- club.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 13, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Yall can start up.
> 
> The old Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- club.



Na, that wouldn't work. Were distinguished mature gentlemen. 
Not vertically challenged Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----'s.   Dang short rascal !


----------



## Hunterrs (Dec 13, 2010)

I wil be up there with you guys in the 2012 season.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 14, 2010)

Are you guys moving up to the big boys, er I mean, white stake ?    If so, maybe you'll see us old guys there ?  I'll be the one with the cane.


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 14, 2010)

does that cane have a "red" tip????


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 14, 2010)

oldgeez said:


> does that cane have a "red" tip????



It will have by the time I get through beating these young whipper snappers.


----------



## GaBear (Dec 14, 2010)

Well Guess you guys will see me a little more often also. Maybe I can keep the tickets to a minumium this time.


----------



## Hunterrs (Dec 14, 2010)

If you are going to join the ASA through RAC we need some info soon please so we can get it mailed. Name, address, city, state, zip, phone number, Date of Birth,e-mail and ASA# .  E-mail it to racarchery@yahoo.com.  

If you are going to do a family membership, we need all the info on everyone and who is the primary just like it is on asa website if you need to look at it.

Thanks for supporting us.


----------



## hound dog (Dec 16, 2010)

GaBear said:


> Well Guess you guys will see me a little more often also. Maybe I can keep the tickets to a minumium this time.



You can hang out with the old Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. LOL


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 16, 2010)

hound dog said:


> You can hang out with the old Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. LOL




My walkers made fer walking, and thats just what it'll do !
One of these days my walker's gonna, walk all over you ! do do do, do do do, do do do !   
Dang young er snappers !


----------



## GaBear (Dec 16, 2010)

hound dog said:


> You can hang out with the old Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. LOL



Dang I Can't believe you would say such a thing about me...lol


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 16, 2010)

bowana..you're giving those young whipper snappers more ammo when you start singing old nancy sinatra songs.  i believe that song was made in the late 60's


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 22, 2010)

Looking forward to shooting a heap this yr.


----------



## hound dog (Dec 26, 2010)

Taylor Co. said:


> Looking forward to shooting a heap this yr.



Your sure you sill know how.


----------



## howie_r (Dec 26, 2010)

Mr Hound Dog is the ASA site http://www.asaarchery.com ?
I am thinking about trying to come to some of the shoots if you guys don't mind. 
I will have to tune up my backup bow though my hunting bow is to fast according to the rules on your site.
I have never done a 3d shoot or Tournament and it sounds like fun.

thank you in advance for any information.


----------



## Hunterrs (Dec 26, 2010)

We would love to have you.  Here is the link to ASA:
http://www.asaarchery.com/news/

If you have any questions post them up and someone will help you.


----------



## hound dog (Dec 26, 2010)

howie_r said:


> Mr Hound Dog is the ASA site http://www.asaarchery.com ?
> I am thinking about trying to come to some of the shoots if you guys don't mind.
> I will have to tune up my backup bow though my hunting bow is to fast according to the rules on your site.
> I have never done a 3d shoot or Tournament and it sounds like fun.
> ...



Yep. and our web site is www.racarchery.com check it out and have fun that is what is all about.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, me & everyone else will find out


----------



## hound dog (Dec 29, 2010)

Taylor Co. said:


> Well, me & everyone else will find out



LOL. sure you still got something left.


----------



## passthru24 (Dec 29, 2010)

Can't wait to see everyone and shoot at ya'lls new spot. Hope everyone can come out and have a great time.


----------



## hound dog (Dec 29, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> Can't wait to see everyone and shoot at ya'lls new spot. Hope everyone can come out and have a great time.



Yep can't wait to see yall and put some holes in yalls fome.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 8, 2011)

Getting about time to try out the new spot,,,can't wait..


----------

